# DeWalt DW625 Storage Case



## zig (Jul 11, 2010)

How easy is it to put a DeWalt DW625 back in it's storage box compared to a Trend T11 which seems to be a tight fit and real fiddle?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Not particularly ! The 625 case looks as if it was designed by some marketing droid and not by someone with any knowledge of what needs to go in it. The bars rattle round in it, there is nowhere for the collets and the wrench rattles round too. Far cheaper routers have much better cases. I'm amazed it was never redesigned. It is the worst case of any router I've got.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## zig (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Peter,
it sounds as if the case for a DW625 is no better than the case for a T11.


----------



## steven hampson (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought a dewalt 625 router, great machine but you need to be a bloody magician to get it back in its container! I gave up!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

steven hampson said:


> I just bought a dewalt 625 router, great machine but you need to be a bloody magician to get it back in its container! I gave up!


He Steven and welcome!

You mean to say that yours didn't come with the DW-Wand accessory? There are a couple of clips in the base of the box to hold it........ :yes2:

Regards

Phil


----------



## steven hampson (Dec 19, 2012)

my youngest son likes Harry Potter, maybe he can help!


----------



## Blubber-AWD (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh yes, the T11 case is one of the worst things ever made


----------



## Blubber-AWD (Sep 15, 2011)

Blubber-AWD said:


> Oh yes, the T11 case is one of the worst things ever made


Yes, that's true. :lol::blink:


----------

